# ibcc conversion help



## uglyduck (Aug 30, 2009)

hey guys suppose i got 
90% in bio chem physics english and pakstudy ( Olevels )
80% maths and islmiyat (Olevels )
20% Urdu (Olevels )


AND 


90% in bio chem and physics ( A-levels )


could someone please give me my ibcc converted marks ?
and would it be applicable seeing as in i failed urdu ?
because I've been told if you fail urdu, islmiat or pakstudy 
you cant get an IBCC certificate?
is that true ?


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow. Someone needs to make a locked thread on IBCC Equivalence. 
This is how it works. The percentages dont matter only letter grades. 

(Note: A* will be applicable from M/J 2010)

A* -----> 90
A -----> 85
B -----> 75
C -----> 65
D -----> 55
E -----> 45

You will not get a conversion if you fail any subject. Meaning if you get a "U" in any subject you will not get an equivalence certificate.

Now for Matric SSC: 

Eight Subjects: 
Biology
Chemistry
English
Mathematics
Physics
Islamiyat 
Pak Studies
Urdu

Add up the grades for each subjects:
say you have 5A's and 2B's and an E. 
so it would be (85*5)+(75*2)+(45) = 620/800 = 77.5% = 697.5/900 
That was for SSC MATRIC EQUIVALENCE

NOW FOR FSC. HSSC. 

Three Subjects: 
Biology 
Chemistry 
Physics

Now if you get an A in all three subjects:
(85*3) = 255/300
Now, FSC = O-Level Equivalence + A-Level Equivalence
875/1100 = (620/800) + (255/300)

Thats a pretty descent score. And you wont get 20% in Urdu. I know someone who got a C in urdu, without even knowing how to speak it properly. That person could barely understand what he wrote when he tried to proof read it, and even skipped a 10 mark question. Just get A's in the rest of the subjects, and you you'll do well. 

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Good post.


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Nope. 
They used to do that at one point. Where the took the best subject from Islamiyat, Pakistan Studies, and Urdu. They changed their conversion methods and did not update their site. 

The method above is 100% accurate. Trust me.


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

I heard some schools, such as Aga Khan look at math instead of physics. Do any schools in lahore follow this policy?


----------



## asma (Nov 16, 2009)

i just need to know about this IBCC system for the overseas students reallly like am planning to apply for KEMU or fatima Jinnah but i dont have any idea how to apply my second year result was from an Qatari school and i obtained 86% so can someone help me?


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

1. send your trinscript to IBCC in close evlop, with you oragnial doploma from High school. Its beter if some one takes your all documents to IBCC office. also send one application form of IBCC that filed by you and stemp one of your posbort sizes picuter. you could downlod application from IBCC's web sites.
2. IBCC will pervid you a P latter in next ten days with your all paper work, and in few day, or in few months, they will give you your EQUIVALENCE it all depends on your doucments. 
3 Now you could get admmision in any college in pakistan. You admmision is depments on your #s. GOOD LUCK allah may help you:happy:

Asma i am also going through IBCC EQUIVALENCE problems. I have send my all the doucments in IBCC but there is no respons thats why i am telling you don't send your doucments by mail. IBCC repersntives lose alots of doucments and those doucments are not papers only and writen by ink those are writen by our blood, but who does care.
#shocked


----------



## asma (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah me too here the embassy is not helping me and we dont have anyone in pakistan to help anyway the above scores thing will help me thanks alot hammad


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

You are welcome. Well when ever you find a solution to this don't forget to tell me, and when I will find a solution I will tell you. GOOD bye and best of luck:happy:


----------



## mmmaz (Jun 3, 2010)

Does this IBCC thing apply to the students of federal board studying in the middle east?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

It applies to everyone.


----------



## mmmaz (Jun 3, 2010)

but my cousin got 65% in fsc. (with IBCC conversion) and he still got into Baqai :S


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

@^I think this IBBC thing doesn't applies to the overseas students studying under the federal board of intermediate and secondry education ISLAMABAD, PAKISTAN. As they do FSC just like locals do and get marks out of 1100.


----------



## mmmaz (Jun 3, 2010)

^yes we are studying under federal board.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 30, 2010)

i gave urdu B. is it okay?


----------



## HMed (Sep 17, 2010)

For my secondary school education I took Olevels and for my Higher Secondary School Education I will I've the IB (international bachlaeurate) program exams as well as ONE FSC physics exam. AND I'm an international student, so I have no clue how they'll do my IBCC conversion :/ Help?
What about the 20% deduction they do? And also, I heard they only include 5 subjects (sciences, English) from your Olevrls into the equivalence, is that for sure or what??

Help appreciated =)


----------



## HMed (Sep 17, 2010)

Quick fix: I will give** the IB**


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

HMed said:


> For my secondary school education I took Olevels and for my Higher Secondary School Education I will I've the IB (international bachlaeurate) program exams as well as ONE FSC physics exam. AND I'm an international student, so I have no clue how they'll do my IBCC conversion :/ Help?
> What about the 20% deduction they do? And also, I heard they only include 5 subjects (sciences, English) from your Olevrls into the equivalence, is that for sure or what??
> 
> Help appreciated =)


They will not deduct your marks exactly 20% Yes it is true about deduction of 20%
EX: from 80% you will get 63% 
Actual Scores 1100 what ever you will get it will be out of it


----------



## syed.95 (Dec 11, 2011)

*IBCC conversion for Canadians*

How do conversions work for Canadian marks, and what do the marks have to convert to for Aga Khan med school?


----------

